#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Олег Филиппов с вводной лекцией 4 Благородные истины и 9колесниц. (подготовка к Жэнтонгу)

## Kirill M

Олег Филиппов с вводной лекцией 4 Благородные истины и 9 колесниц.
(центр Джонангпа 10.03.12г.) - http://narod.ru/disk/43336570001.0e2...2_OF1.rar.html

----------

Aion (11.03.2012), Wyrd (11.03.2012), Zosia (19.03.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Кунсанг (12.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.03.2012), Оскольд (11.03.2012), Пема Дролкар (12.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.03.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

Могу ошибаться, но фамилия досточтимого Олега по моему Филиппов, с двумя "п"...

----------

Pema Sonam (11.03.2012), Иван Денисов (13.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.03.2012)

----------


## Kirill M

Благодарю за правку!!!

----------

Оскольд (11.03.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Какой же я досточтимый... вы, почтенный Оскольд, слегка загнули

----------


## Оскольд

> Какой же я досточтимый... вы, почтенный Оскольд, слегка загнули


Это была добрая шутка, с долей правды :Big Grin:  Надеюсь Вы не обиделись.

----------

Пема Дролкар (12.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.03.2012)

----------


## Нико

А по-моему, прекрасно, что наши соотечественники могут объяснять Дхарму. Единственное пожелание -- чтобы ламами себя преждевременно не называли.

----------

Оскольд (11.03.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А по-моему, прекрасно, что наши соотечественники могут объяснять Дхарму. Единственное пожелание -- чтобы ламами себя преждевременно не называли.


Нико. Это конечно забавно, но лама появляется только при появлении ученика. Если есть кто-то кто обучает и кто-то кто получает учение, то один из них в любом случае учитель, а другой ученик. Как говориться - называй, не называй...  :Smilie: 
Не мои фантазии, если что. Слова Пема Рангдрола Ринпоче

----------

Aion (12.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.03.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Нико. Это конечно забавно, но лама появляется только при появлении ученика. Если есть кто-то кто обучает и кто-то кто получает учение, то один из них в любом случае учитель, а другой ученик. Как говориться - называй, не называй... 
> Не мои фантазии, если что. Слова Пема Рангдрола Ринпоче


Олег, это не в Ваш адрес было сказано. Просто один мой давний знакомый назвал себя ламой, и после этого пошла цепная реакция....
К слову, Алекс Берзин и другие буддологи часто читают лекции по всему миру, не называя себя ламами. Нормально. Полезно многим. Я только "за".

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Олег, это не в Ваш адрес было сказано. Просто один мой давний знакомый назвал себя ламой, и после этого пошла цепная реакция....
> К слову, Алекс Берзин и другие буддологи часто читают лекции по всему миру, не называя себя ламами. Нормально. Полезно многим. Я только "за".


Так к себе особо и не прикладывал ваше высказывание, хотя как и у многих (в том числе буддологов) - полномочия на что-то таки есть

----------

Aion (12.03.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Так к себе особо и не прикладывал ваше высказывание, хотя как и у многих (в том числе буддологов) - полномочия на что-то таки есть


Есть, конечно. Знания. У Вас их достаточно, насколько могу судить через интернет.

----------


## Оскольд

Честно говоря я не вижу *принципиальных* причин по которым русский(украинский, белорусский, татарский и т.д.) человек при наличии разрешения от своего учителя, наличии необходимого объема знаний(образования) и прочих необходимых условий, типа пройденных ретритов,  не может быть ламой. Навряд ли тибетцы, буряты, калмыки, бутанцы, тувинцы и т.д. чем то в этом отношении лучше или хуже. Хотя ваше, Нико, негативное отношение к тому самому ламе которого Вы не назвали в данном случае совпадает с отношением Олега Филиппова. Насколько я знаю ему тоже не все нравится в деятельности ламы Олега.

----------

Aion (12.03.2012), Аминадав (12.03.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Большая просьба к участникам, обойтись без обсуждения персоналий.

Когда участники форума - буддисты учат Дхамме, это во много раз лучше, нежели этим будут заниматься эзотерики. Примеров о таковых учениях на БФ было достаточно.

----------

Aion (12.03.2012), Bob (13.03.2012), Pema Sonam (12.03.2012), Vladiimir (12.03.2012), Карма Палджор (12.03.2012), Оскольд (12.03.2012), Пема Дролкар (12.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.03.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Мне кажется, достаточно считать Олега Филиппова нашим товарищем по Дхарме. И спасибо ему, что он делится с нами своими знаниями.

Мы в любом случае не тибетцы, и титул лама, думаю, не для нас. Что касается Учителя или Благого Друга - то у него должны быть определенные качества и умения.

----------

Кунсанг (12.03.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Мы в любом случае не тибетцы, и титул лама, думаю, не для нас.


Может и не для вас  :Smilie:  но монголы, буряты, (и даже бутанцы), вообще говоря тоже не тибетцы, а ламами у них называется кто ни попадя. Не вижу ничего неправильного в том, чтобы называть русского практика ламой, если он прошёл традиционный трёхлетний ретрит. Что так вообще все к слову «лама» привязались как к драгоценности какой-то, ну неужели и правда так важно, кого как называть?

----------

Lungrig (14.03.2012), Аминадав (13.03.2012), Оскольд (12.03.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Да. Очень важно, кого как называют, и что означает этот термин. Чтобы не вводить в заблуждение людей. 

Мы не монголы, и не буряты, не калмыки и не бутанцы. При мне некоторые из них называли ламами и молодых монахов, которые были в монастыре без году неделя. 

Трехлетнего ритрита недостаточно. И даже образования геше не достаточно.

А также надо еще спросить самого человека, а хочет ли он, чтобы его так называли.

http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...eacher_02.html



> Тибетцы переводят гуру как лама (bla-ma). Ла означает непревзойденный или наивысший, в то время как ма значит мать. Ламы напоминают матерей в том, что они дают внутреннее рождение тому, что является наивысшим. Другими словами, ламы – это люди, которые сверхобычно духовно развиты. Более того, ламы помогают другим в достижении подобного состояния. Слово лама, однако, имеет и более широкие соответствия.
> 
> В своем значении «непревзойденный» ла относится к бодхичитте – сердцу, полностью устремленному к просветлению, к достижению его ради других. Бодхичитта происходит из любви и сострадания. Просветление – это высший уровень духовного саморазвития, какой только возможен, достигаемый с устранением всех отрицательных характеристик и с осуществлением всех положительных качеств. Достижение его равно состоянию будды и приносит способность помогать другим наиболее полным образом, какой только возможен. Ма относится к мудрости, которая является матерью всех духовных достижений. Так что ламы сочетают сердце, полное самопожертвования, с мудростью и способны направлять других к подобным достижениям. Это и есть их достоинства, составляющие их весомость.
> 
> Как и гуру, ламы тоже являются такими существенными личностями, чье присутствие впечатляет, возносит и воодушевляет других. Другое использование ла соотносится с этой способностью и раскрывает более глубокие уровни его значимости.

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Мне кажется, чтобы не было путанницы, достаточно заменить слово "лама", на "учитель", и тогда всё станет на своё место.
"Может ли русский буддист быть для кого-то учителем?". На поставленный таким образом вопрос, ответить уже гораздо проще, не сопровождая ответ эмоцией.

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012), Карма Палджор (12.03.2012), Оскольд (12.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.03.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

Да и вообще, ежели б индийцы в свое время так тряслись по географическо-национальному признаку(ведь только представьте - добуддийские тибетцы это совершенно иной язык, совершенно иная расовая принадлежность, для многих индийцев варварская земля) то не было бы сейчас никакой ваджраяны, по крайней мере "тибетского буддизма" уж точно бы не было.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.03.2012)

----------


## Гьямцо

> Мне кажется, чтобы не было путанницы, достаточно заменить слово "лама", на "учитель", и тогда всё станет на своё место.
> "Может ли русский буддист быть для кого-то учителем?". На поставленный таким образом вопрос, ответить уже гораздо проще, не сопровождая ответ эмоцией.


Это интересно. А что, любой, кто слышал или знает о Дхарме, и кого люди согласны слушать (а слушать они готовы любых эзотериков, как вы тут сами говорили), может начинать учить Дхарме? И считаться как бы учителем?

----------


## Топпер

> Это интересно. А что, любой, кто слышал или знает о Дхарме, и кого люди согласны слушать (а слушать они готовы любых эзотериков, как вы тут сами говорили), может начинать учить Дхарме? И считаться как бы учителем?


Если в широком смысле, то да. Почему нет?
Например, если вас когда-то кто-то из друзей познакомил с основами Дхаммы, почему не назвать его, в некотором смысле, вашим учителем? 
Другое дело, что такой учитель не обязательно должен быть самым лучшим и самым знающим. Но так это не всегда и требуется. Людям, которые только пришли в буддизм, лекции геше, как правило, и не нужны. Не вместят. И тут то, как раз, знания наших российских буддистов могут быть незаменимыми.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.03.2012), Шавырин (13.03.2012)

----------


## Гьямцо

> Если в широком смысле, то да. Почему нет?
> Например, если вас когда-то кто-то из друзей познакомил с основами Дхаммы, почему не назвать его, в некотором смысле, вашим учителем? 
> Другое дело, что такой учитель не обязательно должен быть самым лучшим и самым знающим. Но так это не всегда и требуется. Людям, которые только пришли в буддизм, лекции геше, как правило, и не нужны. Не вместят. И тут то, как раз, знания наших российских буддистов могут быть незаменимыми.


Если идет речь о советах друзей по Дхарме, то я готов с вами согласится, это может быть очень полезно. А может и не быть - так тоже бывает довольно часто, и этот форум - очень хороший тому пример. Поэтому пусть уж лучше послушают квалифицированного геше - от этого точно будет толк. 
Но тут еще вот какое дело 



> Это конечно забавно, но лама появляется только при появлении ученика. Если есть кто-то кто обучает и кто-то кто получает учение, то один из них в любом случае учитель, а другой ученик. Как говориться - называй, не называй... 
> Не мои фантазии, если что. Слова Пема Рангдрола Ринпоче


Это все ведь действительно так. И если дело касается Махаяны, а уж подавно Ваджраяны, то и отношение к учителю должно быть соответствующим. Иначе размывается сам корень Учения и достижения реализаций. 
Вот у Оле Нидала (и еще кое-где) уже существует институт учпутов и это вызывает массу недоумений.

----------


## Топпер

> Если идет речь о советах друзей по Дхарме, то я готов с вами согласится, это может быть очень полезно. А может и не быть - так тоже бывает довольно часто, и этот форум - очень хороший тому пример. Поэтому пусть уж лучше послушают квалифицированного геше - от этого точно будет толк. 
> Но тут еще вот какое дело


Да, по-разному может быть. И геше, как показывает обсуждение в соседней теме, могут быть очень разными. Некоторых даже через Далай-ламу приходится к порядку призывать. 
Честно говоря, не думаю, что такой геше может дать больше, чем нравственный мирянин. Думаю, что скорее наоборот.



> Это все ведь действительно так. И если дело касается Махаяны, а уж подавно Ваджраяны, то и отношение к учителю должно быть соответствующим. Иначе размывается сам корень Учения и достижения реализаций. 
> Вот у Оле Нидала (и еще кое-где) уже существует институт учпутов и это вызывает массу недоумений.


А всё потому, что был размыт изначальный критерий: человек или бхиккху или нет. Будда так ввёл. А когда нивелировали этот критерий и заменили его некой реализацией, здесь и появилось поле для спекуляции.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.03.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Это все ведь действительно так. И если дело касается Махаяны, а уж подавно Ваджраяны, то и отношение к учителю должно быть соответствующим. Иначе размывается сам корень Учения и достижения реализаций. 
> Вот у Оле Нидала (и еще кое-где) уже существует институт учпутов и это вызывает массу недоумений.


Если Лама Йонтен дал Олегу разрешение на лекции по Жентонгу, то какие еще могут быть вопросы?

----------

Wyrd (13.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.03.2012)

----------


## Гьямцо

> А всё потому, что был размыт изначальный критерий: человек или бхиккху или нет. Будда так ввёл. А когда нивелировали этот критерий и заменили его некой реализацией, здесь и появилось поле для спекуляции.


А что, красные или желтые одежды служат доказательством чего-либо? Или оправданием, индульгенцией? Бросьте. Преступления, в том числе против Винаи, совершаются прежде всего в уме. И какие при этом на человеке одежды, не имеет никакого значения. И точно так же они никак не свидетельствуют о его способности кого-то чему-то научить.

Что же касается геше, о котором вы пишете, то нет никаких доказательств нарушения им Винаи. С другой стороны его квалификация ни у кого сомнений не вызывает. 
Извините, но ваша ревность и стремление поколебать все, что не Тхеравада, порой чрезмерны. Если вы позволяете себе обсуждать и осуждать этого геше, которого почитают многие люди, почему бы тогда не обсудить и вас? Вы ведь претендуете на роль учителя в буддизме, не так ли? И публичной фигурой, несомненно, вы тоже являетесь, да.

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012), Кунсанг (13.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> А что, красные или желтые одежды служат доказательством чего-либо? Или оправданием, индульгенцией? Бросьте. Преступления, в том числе против Винаи, совершаются прежде всего в уме. И какие при этом на человеке одежды, не имеет никакого значения.


Имеет конечно же.
Человек либо монах, тогда для него некоторые действия запрещены. Либо нет. Тогда и спрос другой.



> И точно так же они никак не свидетельствуют о его способности кого-то чему-то научить.


А научить вообще никто не может. Даже Будда всего лишь указывает пальцем на Луну. Учится человек сам.
Однако Сангха создана Буддой. Она является хранителем учения во всей полноте. Если понимать этот момент, тогда многие вопросы отпадают.



> Что же касается геше, о котором вы пишете, то нет никаких доказательств нарушения им Винаи. С другой стороны его квалификация ни у кого сомнений не вызывает.


Я ему свечку не держал, поэтому окончательных выводов делать не могу. Однако знаю и Андрея Тереньтева, который не захотел оставаться в тени, и кое-кого из пострадавших женщин. 



> Извините, но ваша ревность и стремление поколебать все, что не Тхеравада, порой чрезмерны. Если вы позволяете себе обсуждать и осуждать этого геше, которого почитают многие люди, почему бы тогда не обсудить и вас? Вы ведь претендуете на роль учителя в буддизме, не так ли? И публичной фигурой, несомненно, вы тоже являетесь, да.


Когда я начну домогаться женщин - тогда осуждайте.

Вообщё речь в данном случае не о геше. Его я просто в качестве примера привёл. В данной теме речь о том, может ли европеец проводить занятия. И вот здесь излишняя ревностность в отстаивании исключительно тибетского изложения, мне кажется чрезмерной.

----------

Bob (13.03.2012), Liza Lyolina (13.03.2012), Оскольд (13.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.03.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Когда я начну домогаться женщин - тогда осуждайте.


Как это круто! Респект!

----------

Артем Тараненко (13.03.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.03.2012)

----------


## Гьямцо

> Имеет конечно же.
> Человек либо монах, тогда для него некоторые действия запрещены. Либо нет. Тогда и спрос другой.
> 
> А научить вообще никто не может. Даже Будда всего лишь указывает пальцем на Луну. Учится человек сам.
> Однако Сангха создана Буддой. Она является хранителем учения во всей полноте. Если понимать этот момент, тогда многие вопросы отпадают.
> 
> Я ему свечку не держал, поэтому окончательных выводов делать не могу. Однако знаю и Андрея Тереньтева, который не захотел оставаться в тени, и кое-кого из пострадавших женщин. 
> 
> Когда я начну домогаться женщин - тогда осуждайте.
> ...


С точки зрения Тхеравады, вы, может быть и правы. Но в данном случае вы пытаетесь (впрочем, как обычно) говорить за весь буддизм, а это уже слишком.

Как вы наверняка знаете, но всегда, когда об этом заходит речь, предпочитаете об этом умалчивать, в тибетском буддизме на высоких уровнях практики человек может и оставить монашеские обеты, - более того, это даже предписывается.

Что же касается тех людей, которые намеренно и демонстративно нарушают тантрические обеты, то это в любом случае - ужасное злодеяние и никакое монашество в данном случае никакой роли не играет.

А насчет того, могут ли европейцы давать Дхарму - ну да, по идее могут. Никто не запрещает. Только пока что-то не очень получается.

----------


## Топпер

> Как вы наверняка знаете, но всегда, когда об этом заходит речь, предпочитаете об этом умалчивать, в тибетском буддизме на высоких уровнях практики человек может и оставить монашеские обеты, - более того, это даже предписывается.


Будда и великие ученики, оставаясь монахами, достигали Ниббаны. Поэтому я на них ориентируюсь.



> Что же касается тех людей, которые намеренно и демонстративно нарушают тантрические обеты, то это в любом случае - ужасное злодеяние и никакое монашество в данном случае никакой роли не играет.


Для тех, кто верит в тантрические обеты - возможно да. Также, как оставления Христа для тех, кто в него верит - большой грех. 



> А насчет того, могут ли европейцы давать Дхарму - ну да, по идее могут. Никто не запрещает. Только пока что-то не очень получается.


Посмотрим, как у Олега получится. Вполне возможно, что хорошо.

----------


## Гьямцо

> Будда и великие ученики, оставаясь монахами, достигали Ниббаны. Поэтому я на них ориентируюсь.


Ну и на здоровье. Только не нужно мерять аршином Тхеравады учения и учителей других направлений и школ, потому что с точки зрения тибетского буддизма, например, ситуация может быть совершенно противоположной той, которая рисуется вам.




> Для тех, кто верит в тантрические обеты - возможно да. Также, как оставления Христа для тех, кто в него верит - большой грех.


Эк вы хватили. А для того, кто не верит в ад и ада, по-вашему, не будет? Обеты Махаяны и обеты Тантры - вещь очень мощная и реально существующая. Не верите мне - спросите у Андрея Терентьева.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

К чему столько слов. Вопрос отношений учитель-ученик решает для себя каждый сам. В известном смысле все существа могут быть нашими учителями и помогать нарабатывать нужные навыки. 

Но тот, кто учит Дхарме, должен обладать как минимум 5 личными качествами.

http://spiritual.ru/lib/lamrim4.html

Слушать Дхарм у от того, кто, например, безнравственен, неумироворен, неспокоен, не имеет знаний и не имеет правильной мотивации, думаю, не полезно.

----------


## Топпер

> Ну и на здоровье. Только не нужно мерять аршином Тхеравады учения и учителей других направлений и школ, потому что с точки зрения тибетского буддизма, например, ситуация может быть совершенно противоположной той, которая рисуется вам.


Т.е. с т.з. тибетского буддизма Сарипутта и Моггаллана не были монахами?



> Эк вы хватили. А для того, кто не верит в ад и ада, по-вашему, не будет?


Ад - будет для того, кто совершил соответствующие преступления: убийства, воровство, прелюбодеяния. В некоторых случаях для тех, кто говорит умышленную ложь. 



> Обеты Махаяны и обеты Тантры - вещь очень мощная и реально существующая. Не верите мне - спросите у Андрея Терентьева.


Андрей Анатольевич не делает непроверяемых утверждений.

----------


## Оскольд

> К чему столько слов. Вопрос отношений учитель-ученик решает для себя каждый сам. В известном смысле все существа могут быть нашими учителями и помогать нарабатывать нужные навыки. 
> 
> Но тот, кто учит Дхарме, должен обладать как минимум 5 личными качествами.
> 
> http://spiritual.ru/lib/lamrim4.html
> 
> Слушать Дхарм у от того, кто, например, безнравственен, неумироворен, неспокоен, не имеет знаний и не имеет правильной мотивации, думаю, не полезно.


Пема, никто с этим не спорит, тем более Ламрим есть не только у Вас :Wink:  Вопрос в другом: может ли нетибетец(немонгол, небурят, небутанец и т.д.), а скажем русский или еврей или украинец или итальянец(и т.д.) обладать этими качествами или же этими качествами могут обладать только тибетцы? :Smilie:  В принципе. Без привязки к конкретной ситуации. По моему ответ очевиден. Не могу понять о чем спор? Никто утверждения Ламрима не оспаривает. Оспаривается искаженное восприятие Ламрима, когда благие качества и возможность быть Гуру(Ламой) привязывается к этническому или расовому происхождению.

----------

Aion (13.03.2012), Bob (13.03.2012), Иван Горяинов (13.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.03.2012)

----------


## Гьямцо

> Никто утверждения Ламрима не оспаривает. Оспаривается искаженное восприятие Ламрима, когда благие качества и возможность быть Гуру(Ламой) привязывается к этническому или расовому происхождению.


Ха. Дело-то тут в чем: не в том, что какие-то европейцы могут или не могут давать учение. Ну, в принципе, наверное, могут. Никто ведь и не спорит.
 Но дело не в этом  - тихой сапой проводится мысль: мы-то сами тут не хуже учителя, чем тибетцы! И вообще, тибетцы - такие-сякие, о них чего-то такого дурного можно нарыть. У своих, у своих надоть учиться! Мы сами ламы хоть куда!

----------


## Оскольд

> Ха. Дело-то тут в чем: не в том, что какие-то европейцы могут или не могут давать учение. Ну, в принципе, наверное, могут. Никто ведь и не спорит.
>  Но дело не в этом  - тихой сапой проводится мысль: мы-то сами тут не хуже учителя, чем тибетцы! И вообще, тибетцы - такие-сякие, о них чего-то такого дурного можно нарыть. У своих, у своих надоть учиться! Мы сами ламы хоть куда!


Я тихой сапой провожу такую мысль или кто? *Я думаю, что для того чтобы "снговская ваджраяна" состоялась как явление нам всем надо очень долго и очень упорно перенимать ее у тех народов которые этой традицией уже обладают.* Но позвольте, это не означает что какой то человек условно "нетибетского" происхождения уже сейчас не может быть ламой. И еще: уровень тибетских(не говоря уже о монгольских, бурятских и т.д.) лам может быть очень и очень разный и не факт, что каждый тибетский лама по уровню своих знаний и способностей выше учеников Дандарона(в прошлом ибо я не о Монтлевиче), ламы Олега Позднякова( к которому у почтенного господина Филиппова и у Нико есть свои какие то претензии) или того же Олега Батьковича Филиппова, которого, к слову, я абсолютно не знаю и лично с которым я не знаком(более того и в интернете я с ним кроме как вот в этой теме никогда не общался). Так что простите я лицо незаинтересованное и рассуждаю в данном случае исключительно отвлеченно(но конкретно, а не абстрактно). А если кому то вокруг видятся враги, провокаторы, нехорошие корыстные  люди и т.д. то не факт, что его видение соответствует действительности, вполне возможно что то не так с видящим.

----------

Vladiimir (13.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.03.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Но дело не в этом  - тихой сапой проводится мысль: мы-то сами тут не хуже учителя, чем тибетцы! И вообще, тибетцы - такие-сякие, о них чего-то такого дурного можно нарыть. У своих, у своих надоть учиться! Мы сами ламы хоть куда!


Тихой сапой проводится мысль, что нужно смотреть не на разрез глаз человека, у которого получаешь учение, а на то, насколько он компетентен и искренен, вот и всё. Учиться надо у всех, кто обладает качествами учителя, иначе упустишь момент и снова на неопределённо долгий срок в самсаре.

----------

Aion (13.03.2012), Liza Lyolina (13.03.2012), Оскольд (13.03.2012), Шавырин (13.03.2012)

----------


## Гьямцо

> Тихой сапой проводится мысль, что нужно смотреть не на разрез глаз человека, у которого получаешь учение, а на то, насколько он компетентен и искренен, вот и всё. Учиться надо у всех, кто обладает качествами учителя, иначе упустишь момент и снова на неопределённо долгий срок в самсаре.


Это теория. Прекрасная и возвышенная мечта. А реально сейчас в России, даже в традиционных буддийских регионах все держится исключительно на тибетских ламах. На тибетцах. Как бы кому-то не хотелось чего другого.

*Оскольд* 
Насчет "снговской ваджраяны" улыбнуло. Знаете, даже в России - стране с буддийскими традициями ситуация с Дхармой довольно сложная. Стоит уехать (или не приезжать) тибетцам и довольно скоро ничего не останется. Что касается других республик, то там, наверное, лучше верить во что-то свое, более близкое.

----------


## Гьямцо

> Т.е. с т.з. тибетского буддизма Сарипутта и Моггаллана не были монахами?


С т.з. тибетского буддизма, как я ее понимаю, они проявились в облике монахов, поскольку на тот момент для можества людей это было наиболее полезно. Но, как недавно говорилось на этом форуме, стать архатами без практики Ваджраяны невозможно. Надеюсь, вы понимаете, что ни о каких нарушениях обетов Тантры в их случае речи быть не может. Наоборот.

----------


## Топпер

> С т.з. тибетского буддизма, как я ее понимаю, они проявились в облике монахов, поскольку на тот момент для можества людей это было наиболее полезно. Но, как недавно говорилось на этом форуме, стать архатами без практики Ваджраяны невозможно. Надеюсь, вы понимаете, что ни о каких нарушениях обетов Тантры в их случае речи быть не может. Наоборот.


Надеюсь и вы понимаете, что веру в то, что без ваджраяны стать Архатом невозможно, большинство буддистов в мире, не разделяют?
Более того, как раз таки,  практикуя ваджраяну, по воззрениям самой важдраяны, стать Архататом невозможно  :Smilie: 
А учитывая, что Архаты не лгут, я не могу считать преподобным Сарипутту и Моггаллану кем либо ещё, кроме Архатов.

----------

Bob (13.03.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (13.03.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

> Это теория. Прекрасная и возвышенная мечта. А реально сейчас в России, даже в традиционных буддийских регионах все держится исключительно на тибетских ламах. На тибетцах. Как бы кому-то не хотелось чего другого.
> 
> *Оскольд* 
> Насчет "снговской ваджраяны" улыбнуло. Знаете, даже в России - стране с буддийскими традициями ситуация с Дхармой довольно сложная. Стоит уехать (или не приезжать) тибетцам и довольно скоро ничего не останется. Что касается других республик, то там, наверное, лучше верить во что-то свое, более близкое.


С одной стороны здесь видимо проблема в нас, жителях постсоветского пространства, но с другой...
Во первых везде где Дхарма состоялась так или иначе была государственная поддержка.
Без государственной и общественной поддержки бхиккхусангха увы, как мне кажется, существовать не может. Здесь возможно более живучими оказались бы тесные группы сложившиеся вокруг конкретного учителя, как мыслилось вроде бы если я ничего не путаю, когда то Дандароном, чем монастырская система(это если говорить о ваджраяне, у тхеравады и чань своя специфика, там вне монастырской системы существовать учение заведомо не может). 
Во вторых, может быть я и не прав, но причина в том числе и в том, что сами тибетцы в отличие от той же тайской к примеру тхеравадинской Сангхи или скажем корейского ордена Чоге не создали в России сколько бы то ни было жизнеспособной системы поддержки и обучения заинтересованных лиц. Иначе не понятно отчего это выходцы из снг тхеравадинские монахи существуют, корейские тоже, а вот скажем важраянской внебурятско-калмыцко-тувинской бхиккхусангхи так и не сложилось. То ли люди у нас в ваджраяну идут не те, то ли все таки трудностей в этом вопросе у них больше чем у "корейцев" и тхеравадинов. Хотя лично я за это тибетское духовенство не осуждаю, у них сейчас своих забот хватает.

Ну и это...есть версия, которую я не склонен до конца разделять, но которую для полноты картины наверное стоит озвучить о том, что далеко не все в тибетском буддизме во первых верят, что белые обезьянки способны что то там серьезно воспринять и практиковать(что косвенно подтверждается наличием такого неверия у их учеников), а во вторых не хотят этим обезьянкам передавать копирайт на передачу Дхармы. Такая версия тоже существует. Хотя лично я нахожу ее немного пошлой тем более, что такие Учителя как Ело Ринпоче или скажем бонский Арта Лама самими своими действиями опровергают ее стопроцентную правоту. Т.е. может быть в этом и есть доля правды, но только доля.

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.03.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

И потом, *Гьямцо*, возможно Лама Йонтен как раз и хочет воспитать в своих учениках самостоятельность поощеряя их к тому, чтобы они делились друг с другом полученными знаниями, но тут приходить некто и начинает кричать "позор, как можно, мы ж все тут такие амбициозные и низкие людишки и знаний у нас шишь с маслом, а ну проочь туда откуда вылезли и чтобы не высовывались"...

Согласитесь с таким подходом у нас еще пару тысяч лет ничего не будет :Big Grin: 

И вообще, как то забывают что это санкционировано вполне традиционным и авторитетным самым что ни наесть тибетским Учителем. А раз так то какие могут быть притензии к его ученикам? Что не отказались? Что не посыпали голову пеплом и не расписались в своей неспособности хоть что то делать? Не понимаю. Это уже дело доверия к ламе Йонтену и к его стилю работы с учениками. Т.е. дело личное и никак не могущее быть разрешенным в публичной дискуссии ибо здесь ответ(доверять или нет) у каждого свой.

----------

Vladiimir (13.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.03.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> стать архатами без практики Ваджраяны невозможно.


Архатами? Точно никто ничего не перепутал? А можно ссылку на дискуссию и на оригинальные тексты?

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012), Оскольд (13.03.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это все ведь действительно так. И если дело касается Махаяны, а уж подавно Ваджраяны, то и отношение к учителю должно быть соответствующим.


Не совсем так, как вы сказали. Это больше важно для ваджраяны.В махаяне еще достаточно спокойно ко всему можно относиться, поскольку учитель не является как таковым источником абсолютно всех достижений. Помощником, проводником - да, но в абсолют не возводится. И дело касается здесь способностей ученика.

Да и что касается ваджраяны, тоже есть варианты. Многие методы например просто не требуют передачи от учителя (по крайней мере крия-тантра). Да и случаи, когда учитель недоступен, а что-то исполнять требуется - также описываются вместе с вариантом практики без формального посвящения. Так что некоторые вещи не стал бы абсолютизировать.




> Иначе размывается сам корень Учения и достижения реализаций.


Не совсем так. Если бы это было абсолютным решением, то труды Вайрочаны, Сангье Лингпы и многих других учителей - не имели бы ни смысла, ни фактической опоры под собой. Что не так.

----------

Aion (13.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.03.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Но, как недавно говорилось на этом форуме, стать архатами без практики Ваджраяны невозможно.


Что-то вы загнули. Уровень архата достигается без практики ваджраяны.




> Но дело не в этом  - тихой сапой проводится мысль: мы-то сами тут не хуже учителя, чем тибетцы! И вообще, тибетцы - такие-сякие, о них чего-то такого дурного можно нарыть. У своих, у своих надоть учиться! Мы сами ламы хоть куда!


Это проблема того, кто слушает лекцию и надеется увидеть человека с красноватым оттенком кожи. Ничего более. А остальное что вы написали - отпечаток местного менталитета, когда окружающие обычно начинают пытаться опустить того, кто хоть что-то делает для других просто исходя из своих личных предпочтений. Но никто не обещал, что всё будет так как вы этого хотите.

----------

Aion (13.03.2012), Alex (13.03.2012), Оскольд (13.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.03.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Дорогие присутствующие здесь модераторы, а не стоит ли вынести дискуссию в отдельную тему, дабы не захламлять оффтопом существующую?

----------


## Гьямцо

> Что-то вы загнули. Уровень архата достигается без практики ваджраяны..


Да, в этой теме http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=19430
говорится о достижении состояния Будды. Но ошибки нет: высказывания о том, что с точки зрения Ваджраяны архаты Хинаяны на самом  деле архатами не являются, и для достижения полного архатства необходимо вступить на путь Ваджраяны, я встречал. Ссылки на досуге поищу.




> кто хоть что-то делает для других просто исходя из своих личных предпочтений.


 Забавно вы описались. Да, действительно, проблема именно в том, что как правило, так оно и есть - именно так, как вы и написали.




> Да и что касается ваджраяны, тоже есть варианты. Многие методы например просто не требуют передачи от учителя (по крайней мере крия-тантра). Да и случаи, когда учитель недоступен, а что-то исполнять требуется - также описываются вместе с вариантом практики без формального посвящения. Так что некоторые вещи не стал бы абсолютизировать.
> Не совсем так. Если бы это было абсолютным решением, то труды Вайрочаны, Сангье Лингпы и многих других учителей - не имели бы ни смысла, ни фактической опоры под собой. Что не так.


Ваша точка зрения по этому вопросу известна. Вот в том числе и поэтому я и считаю, что сами вы учителем быть никак не можете. И также потому, что тексты и их содержание абсолютизируются только в Тхераваде. А уже даже сутры делятся на сутры окончательного смысла и интерпретируемые. Что же говорить о текстах, которые так или иначе относятся к Ваджраяне.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да, в этой теме http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=19430
> говорится о достижении состояния Будды. Но ошибки нет: высказывания о том, что с точки зрения Ваджраяны архаты Хинаяны на самом  деле архатами не являются, и для достижения полного архатства необходимо вступить на путь Ваджраяны, я встречал. Ссылки на досуге поищу.


И что? Архатство и есть архатство. Оно достигается вполне себе на практиках уровня сутры. А вот подменять термины не стоит. Перед этим вы сказали, что не достигается архатство (а это противоречит текстовым писаниям всех колесниц). А теперь говорите про состояние Будды. Поищите. только ищите в коренных текстах, а не разъяснениях учителей, которые сами между собой договориться по многим пунктам не могут.




> Забавно вы описались. Да, действительно, проблема именно в том, что как правило, так оно и есть - именно так, как вы и написали.


Да. Там в одном месте может быть пропущена запятая. Хохма то всё равно состоит в том, что при анализе действий других вы будете подходить на основании личных представлений и амбиций. И если вас или кого-то еще что-то не удовлетворяет, то это проблема не учителя, лектора и пр. это проблема ваших представлений и фантазий, надежд и ожиданий.




> Ваша точка зрения по этому вопросу известна. Вот в том числе и поэтому я и считаю, что сами вы учителем быть никак не можете.


"*Я считаю*". Ну и считайте сколько угодно.




> И также потому, что тексты и их содержание абсолютизируются только в Тхераваде. А уже даже сутры делятся на сутры окончательного смысла и интерпретируемые. Что же говорить о текстах, которые так или иначе относятся к Ваджраяне.


Для того чтобы вам о них говорить, надо хотя бы теорию подучить  :Smilie: 
Займитесь этим на досуге. А еще лучше - съездите куда-нибудь и подучитесь. Может станет больше ясности. И задайтесь вопросом - насколько ваше мнение обо мне или ком-то другом - может быть интересно стороннему наблюдателю.

----------

Liza Lyolina (13.03.2012), Аньезка (14.03.2012), Артем Тараненко (13.03.2012), Пема Дролкар (13.03.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вопрос в другом: может ли нетибетец(немонгол, небурят, небутанец и т.д.), а скажем русский или еврей или украинец или итальянец(и т.д.) обладать этими качествами или же этими качествами могут обладать только тибетцы? В принципе. Без привязки к конкретной ситуации. По моему ответ очевиден. Не могу понять о чем спор? Никто утверждения Ламрима не оспаривает. Оспаривается искаженное восприятие Ламрима, когда благие качества и возможность быть Гуру(Ламой) привязывается к этническому или расовому происхождению.


Милейший, да я сама борюсь всегда и всячески с неравностным подходом ко всем ЖС, почесывая полученные виртуальные синяки и шишки! И мне в принципе совершенно все равно, какой национальности лама, лишь бы он обладал бы нужными качествами, и были бы наши драгоценные Учителя. Вот пока среди нетибетцев таких крайне мало. Даже Дзонгар Кенце Ринпоче предпочел, например, переродиться тибетцем, - при всех его современных европейских взглядах.... :Smilie: 

Никто к расовой принадлежности и к местоположению и не привязывает, - а иначе вообще это все противоречит понятию кармы. 

Когда западные люди  будут полноценно и достойно учиться в тибетских монастырях(если идет речь именно об этих линиях передачи) и при определенных личных качествах, - вполне не только допускаю, но и сознательно поддерживаю такую возможность! :Smilie:  Или когда в России будут добротные буддийские монастыри с неискаженными передачами Учения и точными фундаментальными переводами на русский.

Я говорю о ближейшем будущем, - лет эдак на 50 вперед. Пока у нас на всю Россию один-два русскоговорящих геше. А в ближайшее время в лучшем случае их будет несколько десятков. А тех, кто из них будут ламами - в высшем понимании этого слова, - может не быть и ни одного.

Пока в монастырях учатся, в-основном, именно тибетцы, и Драгоценные Учителя предпочитают перерождаться именно там в виде тибетцев...пока еще :Smilie:  а потом будет видно :Smilie: 

Но вообще-то я большой скептик по поводу обучения западных людей.....судя по тому, что происходит. Хотя они имеют много очень полезных качеств, по сравнению с тибетцами, на мой взгляд....

""Восток-Запад, Запад-Восток."

----------


## Кунсанг

> Нико. Это конечно забавно, но лама появляется только при появлении ученика. Если есть кто-то кто обучает и кто-то кто получает учение, то один из них в любом случае учитель, а другой ученик. Как говориться - называй, не называй... 
> Не мои фантазии, если что. Слова Пема Рангдрола Ринпоче


Слышал такое объяснение что подлинные отношения Учитель - ученик в контексте именно Гуру-йоги начинаются только когда Учитель принимает учеником кого-либо и при этом этот ученик также принимает его своим Учителем. До этого если идет обучение то ученик необязательно принимает Учителя как своего Гуру. Он может проверять его на подлинность несколько лет как и Учитель может проверять своего будущего ученика несколько лет, прежде чем решиться доверить ему сокровенные Учения. Получать знания получает ученик, и благодарен за знания но пока как Гуру не принимает.

----------

Оскольд (13.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.03.2012)

----------


## Greedy

Чтобы на Западе появились компетентные в самом полном смысле учителя, среди западных людей должны появится реализованные люди. Не просто люди, которые обладают определёнными качествами и знаниями, но и непосредственной реализацией.

Пока это нет (или нет в достаточном для публичности объёме), на Западе идёт всего-лишь этап первых переводов. Энтузиасты ездят за учениями, изучают их и приносят на родину. С ними же иногда приезжают учителя, которые помогают в этом процессе. Но только после того, как этот процесс начнёт давать своих реализованных людей, которые могут самостоятельно исправить ошибки в переводах (не на основе знания языка оригинала, а на основе собственной реализации), тогда западные люди смогут стать полноценными учителями.

Поэтому процесс появление среди местного населения людей, которые способны хотя бы транслировать Дхарму на своём родном языке, пусть даже в небольшом объёме и не идеально, можно только приветствовать. Без этой составляющей своего Марпы-переводчика у нас никогда не появится, так как не будет самой среды, где он мог бы появится.

----------

Vladiimir (13.03.2012), Оскольд (13.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.03.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

Пема,в общем и целом я тоже не особо рад состоянию Дхармы у нас или "на западе". Мягко говоря. Так что здесь мы сходимся. Но причины вижу иначе, о чем написал выше(http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post457245). А в то что "запад есть запад, а восток есть восток и им не сойтись никогда" я не верю, по крайней мере общаясь с индусами(с тибетцами близких личных контактов у меня не было), собственно родоначальниками тантры и буддизма, у меня сложилось впечатление, что стереотипы насчет некого глубинного различая очень и очень преувеличены. Мы ближе чем кажется :Big Grin:  имхо. Насчет китайцев и прочих не знаю ибо общение с ними было весьма эпизодическим.

----------

Пема Дролкар (13.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.03.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Насчет китайцев и прочих не знаю ибо общение с ними было весьма эпизодическим.


С китайцами различия, конечно, существуют. Но тоже значительно меньше, чем кажется.

----------

Оскольд (13.03.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема,в общем и целом я тоже не особо рад состоянию Дхармы у нас или "на западе". Мягко говоря. Так что здесь мы сходимся. Но причины вижу иначе, о чем написал выше(http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post457245). А в то что "запад есть запад, а восток есть восток и им не сойтись никогда" я не верю, по крайней мере общаясь с индусами(с тибетцами близких личных контактов у меня не было), собственно родоначальниками тантры и буддизма, у меня сложилось впечатление, что стереотипы насчет некого глубинного различая очень и очень преувеличены. Мы ближе чем кажется имхо. Насчет китайцев и прочих не знаю ибо общение с ними было весьма эпизодическим.


Я вообще сильно этим всем не парюсь :Smilie:  Ни Восток, ни Запад в этом смысле меня не интересует. Это ВРЕМЕННОЕ СОСТОЯНИЕ УМА каждого из нас, - везде в самсаре, которая во всех мирах однородна. может быть все, что угодно. Надо просто знать, на что смотреть.

 Вообще уже столько навидалась разных стран и людей, а так же многих из них в многолетнем развитии, что обращаю внимание только на кармические связи и определенные кармические знаки, а также на то, что и как человек конкретно делает и как проявляет себя внешне. А также насколько легко принимают ту форму, которая от них требуется. Видела настоящих практиков-монахов в жизни, перекроила многое в себе благодаря им и знаю, на что равняться :Smilie: 

Реализацию других можно увидеть, будучи на таком же уровне реализации или выше, а вот определить реализованных учителей, думаю, можно исключительно по тому, насколько твоя собственная практика от связи с ними продвигается вперед.

И потому никакую глобальную национальную поддержку Дхармы не считаю возможной - в условиях самсары это утопия, даже в традиционных буддийских странах, а буду поддерживать в первую очередь исключительно тех, у кого карма лучше и больше заслуг, чтобы они поскорей реализовались и помогли другим.

Олег Филлипов в этом смысле очень много делает для блага всех. А лама он или не лама, я бы этот вопрос вообще не поднимала. Потому что, думаю, как кроме неприятностей от такого названия у него ничего не может быть. Ему придется оправдываться перед многими, и сил на непосредственно дхармическую дейтельность может не хватить. Давайте будем внимательны к нашему товарищу по Дхарме. Хватит уже ламы Олега, которого многие его сотоварищи колют этим.

Все равно реализация других дело темное для существ, омраченных неведеньем :Smilie:  Олег переводит нужные тексты и очень старается. Большое ему спасибо. Здоровья ему и сил.

----------

Pema Sonam (13.03.2012), Vladiimir (13.03.2012), Карма Палджор (13.03.2012), Оскольд (13.03.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

Полностью со всем согласен! Спасибо,Пема!

----------


## Шавырин

> Чтобы на Западе появились компетентные в самом полном смысле учителя, среди западных людей должны появится реализованные люди. Не просто люди, которые обладают определёнными качествами и знаниями, но и непосредственной реализацией


Не факт, что они появятся , пока будут ссылаться на "предания старины глубокой", а не на собственный опыт ,коей под большим question , ежели вы не монголоид.

----------


## Топпер

Лучше пускай на предания ссылаются. По крайней мере вреда не будет.
 Рашенпросветлённых у нас и так через чур. В любой эзотерический центр зайдите, там везде висят объявления о платных семинарах таких самопросветлённых, опирающихся на собственный опыт.

----------

Оскольд (14.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.03.2012), Шавырин (13.03.2012)

----------


## Шавырин

> Лучше пускай на предания ссылаются. По крайней мере вреда не будет.
>  Рашенпросветлённых у нас и так через чур. В любой эзотерический центр зайдите, там везде висят объявления о платных семинарах таких самопросветлённых, опирающихся на собственный опыт.


Бханте,так-то так,но в моём месседже ключевое - опыт и монголоид.

Ну,да. Пустое ! :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.03.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Лектор Олег Филиппов совсем не похож на форумчанина filoleg'а  :Smilie: 

Спасибо большое за лекцию.

----------

Оскольд (14.03.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Спасибо большое за лекцию.


Присоединяюсь. Огромное спасибо.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Хм. Приятно слышать (читать, видеть), что хоть кому-то может быть приятно и полезно.   :Smilie:

----------

Оскольд (14.03.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

Да, лекция была неплохая и всем критикам я бы посоветовал отталкиваться не от личности лектора и его мотивов(что в общем то даже запрещено правилами форума), а от содержания лекции. А то создается впечатление, что никто из этих критиков самой лекции так и не послушал.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.03.2012)

----------


## Нико

А где можно послушать? Ссылку дайте

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Не факт, что они появятся , пока будут ссылаться на "предания старины глубокой", а не на собственный опыт ,коей под большим question , ежели вы не монголоид.


О нас, кто чего стоит, станет известно нашим потомкам :Smilie:  Они составят о нас предания. Надеюсь, мы оставим достойные о нас воспоминания.

А сейчас можем ли мы представить, что какой-то наш непосредственный товарищ по дхарме, который тут же пьет с нами чай и сидит тут на форуме, - вдруг какой-то в чем-то реализованный практик или перерожденец-бодхисаттва? Я уж не говорю о всяких нирманакаях.... :Smilie:  

Ведь это и есть признак реализации - о ней помалкивать. Это по этикету должны другие сами заметить. В буддизме вообще о многом полагается догадаться самому. Напрямую увидеть. По некторым признакам. Но этому мешает наше собственное неведенье.  

Так что постарайтесь для пущего доказательства реализовывать радужное тело в присутствии трех форумных свидетелей :Smilie:  Уж против такого аргумента не попрешь :Big Grin:

----------

Сергей Ч (14.03.2012)

----------


## Нико

Я, кстати, согласна, что карма может занести бодхисаттву в любую страну. Очень внимательно нужно относиться к людям, которые, например, в России делают что-то для Дхармы. Не критиковать... Иногда бывает скепсис, конечно, к самовыдвиженцам, но борюсь с этим отчаянно. Не про Олега сказано.

----------

Вова Л. (23.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (14.03.2012), Сергей Ч (14.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.03.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

> А где можно послушать? Ссылку дайте


Дык милая, дорогая *Нико*(спасибо Вам за воспоминания о персике Богдо-Гегена в соседней ветке, доставило радость) в самом первом сообщении есть ссылка на эту лекцию....Вот она: http://narod.ru/disk/43336570001.0e2...2_OF1.rar.html

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.03.2012)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Дык милая, дорогая *Нико*(спасибо Вам за воспоминания о персике Богдо-Гегена в соседней ветке, доставило радость)


На здоровье.  :Smilie:

----------

Оскольд (14.03.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Для тех, кто был на лекции.

Начал выкладывать текст, на основании которого она проходила. Пока выложено пять коротких глав. Дальше в тексте будут встречаться и описания практик. Выполнять их не следует, но ознакомиться на их основании с принципами практики девяти колесниц - можно.
Ссылка на текст: http://dharmalib.ru/%D1%81%D1%82%D0%...86%D0%B8%D0%B8

В дальнейшем он будет постепенно переведен полностью.

----------

Aion (19.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.03.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

Поскольку тему об Иреке Давлетшине закрыли, рискну разместить ссылки здесь.
Всем, кто задается вопросом "ху из мистер Ирек?" советую послушать его лекции о Буддийской Космологии.
По моему получилось вполне достойно, без всяких, кстати, притязаний на гурство. Импонирует открытый способ подачи материала.
часть 1 http://narod.ru/disk/38835284001/BK.rar.html
часть 2 http://narod.ru/disk/40780823001/BK-2.rar.html

----------

Aion (19.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.03.2012)

----------

